# Update on Forum Migration!



## Janice (Nov 14, 2015)

[h=1]ETA - FORUM DOWNTIME WILL BEGIN FRIDAY 11/20 @ 10AM PST[/h]   
  Heya!

  We’re ALMOST there, fam! In just a few short days we’ll be migrating to our new home on a private server with the forum utilizing vBulletin software. Those of you who have been around for more than 4 years will find the software we’re migrating to very familiar as it was previously used to power the forum. Thank you SO MUCH to all of you for your support both financially and for just BEING supportive of the site! That’s the whole reason this site is 10 years strong, you all are the power that keeps this place going.

  Please read as much as you can as ALL of this is extremely relevant to what you will experience over the immediate next few days and weeks.

_What you can expect _

*Things will be different.* While we’ve done our absolute best to import all of the content - the actual user interface of vBulletin will be different. In a lot of ways vBulletin is infinitely more powerful administratively for the management of the forum. Hopefully, you will also find it a lot more powerful to connect you socially with your friend on the forum as well. Once the new site is live we absolutely encourage you to PLAY and EXPERIMENT with the forum software to really get a feel for the new navigation and social options available to you.

*We have A LOT to iron out.* As you know we were under a tight deadline to make this migration happen. There is some functionality that won’t be deployed immediately when the site goes live. One of these things is the Thanks! or thumbs up feature that our community really utilizes quite a bit. We’re actually incredibly blessed to have a former vBulletin programmer managing the forum migration for Specktra. Riasat is a totally awesome dude who is working to bring these features and more to the site, BUT they are secondary in priority to the actual move.

*There will be downtime.* There actually may be a significant amount of downtime, minimum ONE day but there may be up to 72 hours of downtime. To that effect, we encourage you to FOLLOW our social media channels to stay in touch with the Specktra team while the site is experiencing this downtime. We will be regularly communicating about the move using these channels so we encourage you to join us there for any important updates as well as to get ahold of us while we’re experiencing site downtime.

*User perks for your donations are still in the works! *I haven’t been able to focus on this because all of my time and effort has gone into ensuring this move happens. Not to worry though, you will be awesomely and epically rewarded very soon. I appreciate your patience while we make sure the site is healthy and online in our new home!

*We still need your help.* Your financial donations have been incredibly meaningful to make this happen. Over the past couple of months I have only been able to focus on the immediate priority of #1 finding someone who would complete this work and #2 working with them to ensure that we have our immediate needs covered in the migration. There is still an incredible amount of work to do once the immediate concern of getting off our current platform is covered. Plus there is the actual cost of running the site moving forward. Please know that I am working on advertising relationships to cover site expenses but the site has very little income at this time to cover the monthly server costs at this time. Riasat is an awesome developer, but he doesn’t work for free and I have several awesome projects I would love for him to be able to develop for the community! Visit our GoFundMe page to pledge support! https://www.gofundme.com/savespecktra

  Feel free to leave your questions for us here! We’ll update you as soon as we have a DEFINITIVE time for when we will be taking the site offline to complete the final migration!

  Specktra on Social Media -

  Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/specktranet/
  Twitter - https://twitter.com/specktranet
  Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/specktranet


----------



## Honi (Nov 14, 2015)

Fingers crossed everything goes as smoothly as possible (Although, with my SO being a programmer I realize shit happens all the time)!


----------



## jaymuse (Nov 14, 2015)

Exciting times! looking forward to playing around the new system


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 14, 2015)

ompom: :cheer: More fingers crossed for a smooth transition.  If we're going to run ads on Specktra, I think those of us who use adblockers can help out a little more by whitelisting the site. (A lot of websites make the bulk of their money via displaying ads.)


----------



## AutumnMoon (Nov 15, 2015)

Go spectra! Fingers crossed everything goes well!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm excited to see the new Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm excited to see the new Specktra!


  Me too!


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 16, 2015)

It will be better than the new MAC website! 

  Seriously, looking forward to the new Specktra and chances to keep supporting the site.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 16, 2015)

Well wishes for a successful conversion.
  I, too, am excited to see the new Specktra!
  You are the best and seriously appreciated, Janice!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see the new look


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2015)

[h=1]UPDATE - FORUM DOWNTIME WILL BEGIN FRIDAY 11/20 @ 10AM PST[/h]  [h=1][/h]  Make sure to follow Specktra on social media to be kept up to date while the site is down for the final stage of the conversion off our current platform!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## MACFreak (Nov 26, 2015)

already liking the layout and look of it all


----------

